# Uber ins policy in Massachusetts



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

Please pay special attention to second page second to last paragraph


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> View attachment 2806
> View attachment 2807
> 
> Please pay special attention to second page second to last paragraph


THREAD # 1 / NSPUNx4: Thank you for
this SUBSTANTIVE update! Merry
Christmas to you and yours.


----------

